# Bad experience, and how to properly lubricate my Beretta M9?



## Lincoln

I had a bad experience at the range today. I'm using cheap ammo that a relative bought for me, and the gun powder seems to really ignite with these rounds at times, but the main problem is the constant jam. The gun would jam between fires, and the gun would also fail to even eject the cartridge. The last time it failed to eject a cartridge, I pulled back the slide and the hot shell fell into my trigger hand, somehow I had my index finger too close when the slide recoiled back into place and it sliced my finger. I had to wipe some of the blood off the gun as result.

I think part of it is that I still haven't a good idea of how to keep my Beretta properly lubricated. The manual indicates what components should be oiled, but then doesn't bother to illustrate what they look like. I still don't know what an extractor is for example, despite Googling half the internet for pictures.

I've asked my relative for help and his response is basically, "Oh don't worry, you'll figure it out!" as if cleaning the gun was as easy as brushing my teeth. Gee thanks.

Now I'm afraid to go to the range again for fear that the gun is going to explode into a fiery ball of napalm before too long. Are there any intuitive cleaning guides that doesn't presume that you are an expert on guns and know where each component is and the history behind it and whatnot? Or should I just try to find a local class where they show you exactly how the gun is cleaned and oiled?


----------



## guard dog

http://www.ehow.com/how_4842696_clean-beretta-fs-pistol.htm

You never told us if it's a NEW gun or a used pistol.
You never mentioned what kind of ammo you were using. Only that a relative purchased it for you.
It doesn't sound to me like you have much experience with firearms.
Maybe you should take a course on weapons handling instead of one on cleaning your pistol.


----------



## Lincoln

The article you linked is no longer there. LOL Figures. 

The gun is used, but in excellent condition (previous owner never had a problem with it.) The ammo came from Samco Global Arms: http://www.samcoglobal.com/

I have experience with handling firearms, just not in owning them (this is my first owned Beretta). I've rarely had problems with gun jams before, and I'm wondering if this is a case of both bad ammo and an under-lubricated gun. It's been driven into my head to avoid over-oiling when cleaning, so maybe I went just a little to far there, lol.

I use Hoppes No. 9 for cleaning and oiling BTW.


----------



## cougartex

The Gun Digest Book of Beretta Pistols by Massad Ayoob has a chapter on maintaining your Beretta. Shows all lube points with pictures. Also check YouTube for videos on field stripping, cleaning, and general information.


----------



## YFZsandrider

I'm assuming that you didn't bother cleaning the gun before taking it out the first time. Field strip the gun, seperating the slide from the frame, and the barrel and recoil spring/guide rod from the slide. Clean all these components and lubricate. I've never owned a Beretta, so I won't try to offer an instructional. Look it up on youtube.

Quality ammo is not going to be such a large concern, it will only dirty the gun faster, but so long as you are cleaning between range sessions, you'll be fine. You need to get that thing clean and lubricated to aid in the break in process.


----------



## Lincoln

The digest book sounds like it will be the most helpful, Thanks for the referall!


----------



## bruce333

Lincoln said:


> The manual indicates what components should be oiled, but then doesn't bother to illustrate what they look like. I still don't know what an extractor is for example,


#6 is the extractor
http://home.gwu.edu/~wfrowe/drawing.html



Lincoln said:


> I use Hoppes No. 9 for cleaning and oiling BTW.


Well there you go. Hoppe's No. 9 is a solvent not a lubricant. You need to use some oil.


----------



## Lincoln

The diagram is VERY helpful, thanks!

Sorry, I meant I have the Hoppes 9 cleaning KIT, which includes the solvent and the lubricating oil. To clear up some confusion, I've been shooting with this gun for months, I had a couple of jamming issues that were resolved when i oiled the slide, and shot another few hundred rounds since then without issue. Then I got this ammo and it went downhill fast. I think i definitely need to use more oil, but I've been concerned that I would end up over lubricating and creating more problems. The diagram above and my Beretta manual should suffice though, and I can finally lubricate everything correctly.


----------



## bruce333

Lincoln said:


> To clear up some confusion, I've been shooting with this gun for months, I had a couple of jamming issues that were resolved when i oiled the slide, and shot another few hundred rounds since then without issue. Then I got this ammo and it went downhill fast.


What brand ammo? That definitely sounds like it is mainly the ammo.

Monarch and Amerc are 2 brands that I stay away from.


----------



## Lincoln

The supplier is Samco Global, though I don't know where they get the ammo from, although thyey seem to be reputable enough based on the customer reports I've read so far.


----------



## Rogelk

Here's how your Beretta operates....http://www.rattlesnakeridge.org/flash/Beretta1.html
Here's how you maintain it....http://www.beretta92fs.com/


----------



## bruce333

> The supplier is Samco Global, though I don't know where they get the ammo from, although thyey seem to be reputable enough based on the customer reports I've read so far.


Most likely the surplus stuff made in the '80s they have been selling for a while. If the brass is stamped POF it is from Pakistan. No guaranteeing the quality. Expect to continue to have problems with it. You take your chances with surplus as you don't know how it has been stored or how sloppy the manufacturing was.


----------



## Rogelk

Samco Global...Sounds like a rip off, riding the Samsclub name


----------



## bruce333

Rogelk said:


> Samco Global...Sounds like a rip off, riding the Samsclub name


Nah. Samco Global has been in business since 1980, 3 years before Sam's Club was founded.


----------



## Rogelk

bruce333 said:


> Nah. Samco Global has been in business since 1980, 3 years before Sam's Club was founded.


thanks, purely a guess...and a wrong one at that.


----------

